# WTB 14 to 16 ft trailer



## chocdawg (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking for a 14 to 16ft dual axle trailer..ASAP, thought I would see what you guys have for sale! Thanks :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 7 x 19 tandem axel, side door, rear ramp door. Its a few years old, and has a huge logo painted on it that won't come off, but I own a body shop and could strip it down the the bare aluminum for a little more cost, and if you wanted it painted any color we could do that too. Or you could just buy it how it sits white with blue paint.
Give me a call at 605-228-1233. I am in NE SD.


----------

